# David McDonald's New Mexico Top Bar Hive Beekeeping Site



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Anyone know David McDonald, the top bar guy from New Mexico? He had a great website that has been lost. It's been gone for a number of years. I had permission, back then, to resurrect it. But I've lost track of David. And recent attempts to contact him have been futile.

It was a great site. Beautiful photos. Excellent writing. And as interesting about the beekeeper as about the beekeeping.

I had hoped David would bring it back online. But that hasn't happened. So I've resurrected an older version of his site. You can see it at:

http://www.bwrangler.com/adav.htm

Regards
BWrangler


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks again, BW!

Matt


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I've moved my site to http://beenatural.wordpress.com . In the process David McDonald's is now at:

http://mcdonaldbees.wordpress.com

I've lost David's contact information. Anyone know David?

David, when you get a chance, tweet the BWrangler. Or leave me a private message here.

Regards
Dennis


----------

